# Brawl arrived!



## Zero_13 (Feb 8, 2008)

D:

   

I've been playing it all day! I'll post my full impressions later.

And also a couple of videos. Any questions about the game, feel free to ask them here.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok.
HOW EPIC IS LUIGI?!?     
Same from Melee?


----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so jealous.     

March 9 can't seem to come soon enough.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2008)

DIE IN A FIRE

YOU SEE

I USED TO WANT SN TO DIE IN A FIRE

BUT

ID RATHER HAVE YOU NOW

(i'd post my madness breakout at you but i think i went overboard on the swearing)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 9, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> DIE IN A FIRE
> 
> YOU SEE
> 
> ...


 Wow that's so emo.  Emo not a good thing, you wouldn't know you're in 5th grade though .  That's so awesome though (to Zero's post).


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lies.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a growing hatred for you now.

1) Is Shadow an AT?
2)Is Link's, Sonic's, Lucario's, Pikachu's, Pokemon Trainer's, and Cartoon Link's final smashes as good as they look?
3)Complete list of options?


----------



## ƒish (Feb 9, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since you're so much older, and wiser.


----------



## Mino (Feb 9, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uh oh, I think we have an e-catfight starting here.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 9, 2008)

@kyle: Luigi is pretty much the same as he was in Melee, same attacks. But, he is a lot more funnier this time XD.

@Tom:
1)Yes.
2)Link's Final Smash is awesome. Lucario's has little knockback but can KO a good number of characters when they have over 100%. Haven't tested Pkmn Trainer's FS yet. And still haven't unlocked Toon Link.
3)http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/gamemode/index.html


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2008)

*Jealous* >.>


----------



## SL92 (Feb 9, 2008)

QUESTION!

I'd like to know if Peach has been nerfed. Peach = Cheap.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

How many AC items are there (and what are they)?


----------



## JJH (Feb 9, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Peach = Cheap. [/quote]
 Peach backwards is almost Cheap.

I hope you enjoy the game. Most of us still have another month to wait...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 9, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> How many AC items are there (and what are they)?








All I see is the pitfall.


----------



## JJH (Feb 9, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
			
		

> How many AC items are there (and what are they)?







All I see is the pitfall. [/quote]
 And the soccer ball from AC:GCN.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 9, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the soccer ball from AC:GCN. [/quote]
 I thought AC:GCN had a basketball, though. Or does it have both?


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A e-catfight? Oooo.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 9, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll give me a chance to say...






The first to post another cat picture, and the cat gits it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## JJH (Feb 9, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the soccer ball from AC:GCN. [/quote]
I thought AC:GCN had a basketball, though. Or does it have both? [/quote]
 I believe it had a basketball, soccer ball, volley ball, and some random beach ball.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

There's 49 items?  I thought there would be more.....


----------



## SL92 (Feb 9, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> There's 49 items?  I thought there would be more.....


 You thought wrong. Scientific research indicates that stuffing Brawl with any more awesomeness could potentially raise the level of crazy so much that it could cause heads to explode.



I did not do any research and do support this claim.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
			
		

> There's 49 items? I thought there would be more.....


You thought wrong. Scientific research indicates that stuffing Brawl with any more awesomeness could potentially raise the level of crazy so much that it could cause heads to explode.



I did not do any research and do support this claim. [/quote]
 The this-makes-sense-o-meter on your post:


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="stormcommander said:
			
		

> There's 49 items? I thought there would be more.....


You thought wrong. Scientific research indicates that stuffing Brawl with any more awesomeness could potentially raise the level of crazy so much that it could cause heads to explode.



I did not do any research and do support this claim. [/quote]
 That made my day.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm jealous D:

One question, how does Falco feel to you? Better? hard to get used to? Much different from Melee?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 9, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] QUESTION!

I'd like to know if Peach has been nerfed. Peach = Cheap. [/quote]
Peach's down A has been changed a bit. I don't think anyone in this game could be called "cheap". Everyone is well balanced.

Stop with the cats.

Item picture was posted by someone else XD

The soccer ball is from Mario Strikers.

Falco is a bit different. He's SHFFL laser is done a bit different this time. I'll be posting a video of him soon against a CPU. He is a bit floaty (well actually everyone is).


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 9, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] QUESTION!
> 
> I'd like to know if Peach has been nerfed. Peach = Cheap.


Peach's down A has been changed a bit. I don't think anyone in this game could be called "cheap". Everyone is well balanced.

Stop with the cats.

Item picture was posted by someone else XD

The soccer ball is from Mario Strikers.

*Falco is a bit different. He's SHFFL laser is done a bit different this time. I'll be posting a video of him soon against a CPU. He is a bit floaty (well actually everyone is).* [/quote]
 Thanks


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool, Zero!

How is Ganondorf?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Cool, Zero!
> 
> How is Ganondorf?


 Ganondorf is as slow as ever XD

But still as strong as ever. His moves seem a bit different tho.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is he going to be a viable character for professional play?  Professional as in tourney, etc... Sure, he's not as fast, but perhaps used properly, he could be a good choice?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2008)

What would you say is the hardest stage to play on?


----------



## Micah (Feb 9, 2008)

What are your impressions of the Kirby characters? Are Kirby and MK really weak?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it hard to get used to Olimar?


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 9, 2008)

> @kyle: Luigi is pretty much the same as he was in Melee, same attacks. But, he is a lot more funnier this time XD.



lol yeah I love the taunt where he like does random poses or something


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Bul: Well... I'd have to play with him a bit more to tell, I've only used him once or twice.

@Kyle: Hardest Stage.. hmm.. probably the Dialga/Palkia one. Because its constantly changing stuff up. Sometimes, it can even invert your buttons on the controller and stuff.

@Koehler: Meta-Knight is really a great character. Probably a lot better than a lot of you think. MK is pretty weak but can combo really well. Well used and he is a pretty formidable opponent. As for Kirby, I still haven't used him XD.

@Gengar: Olimar is kinda weird D:, I've only used him once, and lost pretty bad. Maybe I should try going to training mode with him first..


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2008)

Another question, are Assist Trophies really as bad/useless as they look?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Another question, are Assist Trophies really as bad/useless as they look?


 I've barely used any of them, but a lot of them are pointless.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Another question, are Assist Trophies really as bad/useless as they look?


 Wah??? They don't look bad

I think they add to the chaos and fast-pacedness of the game =)


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 10, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's true, though. Some ATs look as deadly as legendary Pokemon in Melee. Look at Waluigi.


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some look good, but others like the Nintendog and Stafy seem useless.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2008)

Stafy IS useless, actually, and that's because Sakurai hates the series vehemently for ripping off Kirby.  True story.     

But uhh... make sure to play as Ganny some more, Zero, and tell me what you think!


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a question...

in the online mode, is it possible to change your name or are you stuck with the same name all the time?

The reason I ask is for clan tags and stuff.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I have a question...
> 
> in the online mode, is it possible to change your name or are you stuck with the same name all the time?
> 
> The reason I ask is for clan tags and stuff.


 You can change your name when playing with friends. But when playing online against strangers, you can't see people's names.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2008)

Sticker question: When you use a sticker in SSE or for a screenshot, does it dissapear entirely?


----------



## SL92 (Feb 20, 2008)

Question: Can you set off certain Assist Trophies? Like Item Switch, just with ATs.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Feb 20, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Question: Can you set off certain Assist Trophies? Like Item Switch, just with ATs. [/quote]
 Good question, I'd like to know too.

I'd put only Isaac's AT, it would be fun.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Sticker question: When you use a sticker in SSE or for a screenshot, does it dissapear entirely?


 I still haven't used any stickers. They're in japanese so I don't understand what they do     



> Question: Can you set off certain Assist Trophies? Like Item Switch, just with ATs.


I don't think so. I still haven't seen a menu for that.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can you just turn off ATs?

like you turn off the pokeballs?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.

In the Item switch.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

How much smaller have the Melee stages gotten, and is Final Destination the same size?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 22, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] How much smaller have the Melee stages gotten, and is Final Destination the same size? [/quote]
 Stages didn't get smaller. Characters got bigger.

Final is a bit different, when trying to recover from below the platform, sometimes its a bit hard depending where you are.


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2008)

On what stage does Mario Tennis-Golf play? Great medley.


----------



## Merlin. (Feb 22, 2008)

What are the circled items?

EDIT: And the clock below the Super Shroom, and the wheel thing below the hammer?


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

Merlin said:
			
		

> What are the circled items?
> 
> EDIT: And the clock below the Super Shroom, and the wheel thing below the hammer?


That's a Deku Nut, the clock makes time slow down, that's a box of explosives, I'm not sure about the crown-ish thing that's next to the clock or the other one.


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Merlin said:
			
		

> What are the circled items?
> 
> EDIT: And the clock below the Super Shroom, and the wheel thing below the hammer?


That's a Deku Nut, the clock makes time slow down, that's a box of explosives, I'm not sure about the crown-ish thing that's next to the clock or the other one. [/quote]
 That's the lightning from Mario Kart.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Merlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the lightning from Mario Kart. [/quote]
 The one below the hammer is a motion sensor bomb... I liked the old design.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 1, 2008)

you most likely haven't played this mode, but in rotation mode, are people able to change characters in between matches without having to start the entire rotation over?

I have a bunch of noobs over every wednesday to play melee, and knowing them, half of them are gonna want to change characters after every match and the other half is gonna be all impatient and whine about the 30 seconds it takes to start the tournament over xD


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 2, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> you most likely haven't played this mode, but in rotation mode, are people able to change characters in between matches without having to start the entire rotation over?
> 
> I have a bunch of noobs over every wednesday to play melee, and knowing them, half of them are gonna want to change characters after every match and the other half is gonna be all impatient and whine about the 30 seconds it takes to start the tournament over xD


 You said it yourself     

I haven't played that mode. I've played tournament mode and you can't change characters..


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 2, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> you most likely haven't played this mode, but in rotation mode, are people able to change characters in between matches without having to start the entire rotation over?
> 
> I have a bunch of noobs over every wednesday to play melee, and knowing them, half of them are gonna want to change characters after every match and the other half is gonna be all impatient and whine about the 30 seconds it takes to start the tournament over xD


    			 how dare you insinuate that only noobs change characters!

Variety is the spice of life!

My mains are good but it is always nice to try someone different, I have actually gotten good with the ice climbers, and getting better with capt. falcon. (only for the falcon punch, I normally hit one or 2 people per match with it    			 )


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 2, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they don't change just because they're noobs, they're 7th graders    			 Seventh graders around here are extremely obnoxious and impatient, and knowing them, they'd whine like crazy if they had to play 2 matches in a row with the same character :/


----------



## SL92 (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you attack while crawling and/or wall clinging?


----------



## krazybrawler104 (Mar 4, 2008)

How do you have the game already if it comes out March 9th?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 4, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Can you attack while crawling and/or wall clinging? [/quote]
 I've never really tried a lot of wall cling, but I do know you can use down tilt while crawling.

Krazy Brawler: I bought the japanese game D:


----------



## krazybrawler104 (Mar 4, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Can you attack while crawling and/or wall clinging?


I've never really tried a lot of wall cling, but I do know you can use down tilt while crawling.

Krazy Brawler: I bought the japanese game D: [/quote]
 Ohhhhh!!!  sorry about that I didn't know, but anyways did you unlock captain falcon yet?  If you did how good is he and is he a little faster than in melee?


----------

